# [emerge] Pycairo Error

## BrunoAgani

Hallo!

ich bekomme beim emergen folgende Fehlermeldung:

 *Quote:*   

> >>> Compiling source in /var/tmp/portage/dev-python/pycairo-1.8.2/work/pycairo-1.8.2 ...
> 
> Error: Python >= 2.5 is required
> 
>  * 
> ...

 

Dabei steht oben: Error: Python >= 2.5 is required

"emerge -p python" gibt folgendes aus:

 *Quote:*   

> These are the packages that would be merged, in order:
> 
> Calculating dependencies... done!
> 
> [ebuild   R   ] dev-lang/python-2.5.4-r3

 

"eselect python list" gibt dies aus:

 *Quote:*   

> Available python interpreters:
> 
>   [1]   python2.4
> 
>   [2]   python2.5
> ...

 

Was koennte ich nun tun?

----------

## ChrisJumper

Versuch es mal mit

```
 # python-updater
```

Alternativ gibt es hier ein Thread mit dem selben Problem. Dieser wird zwar scheinbar nicht gelöst aber bietet vielleicht den ein oder anderen Hinweis.

Edit: Hier hast du ja geschrieben das du dir aus versehen python zerschossen hast und es, wie in einem anderen Thread empfohlen per Hand nachinstalliert hast.

1.Schau mal mit 

```
 # python --version
```

nach der Version.

2. Hast du dann mit der laufenden Python-"Krücke", python nochmal  neu emerge(d) damit sich dein System auch "sauber" merkt, welche Version es installiert hat?

----------

